# [Risolto] Problema accellerazione grafica Intel

## ivanbag

Ciao a tutti, in questi giorni ho un problemino. Un paio di settimane fa ho assemblato il nuovo pc, ovviamente gentoo munito  :Wink:  Non avendo molti soldi a disposizione mi sono accontentato di una scheda grafica intel incorporata e non ho comprato una nvidia con cui mi trovo bene da anni.

Premessa a parte, ieri ho provato a vedere se esiste ancora online qualche mio vecchio compare su Regnum Online (un mmorpg con client nativo linux, ci giocavo anni fa...). Purtroppo ho avuto qualche problema:

http://i58.tinypic.com/ie1q81.jpg

Il problema e' che non so che problema c'e', cono nvidia non mi era mai capitato.

Qualcuno ha voglia di provare a darmi una mano? Non e' urgente, anzi. Con il pc ci lavoro alla grande da due settimane senza problemi. Era solo per vedere se posso divertirmi un poco in pausa pranzo  :Wink: 

Ecco qui un paio di info:

 *Quote:*   

> ivan@tachikoma ~ $ glxinfo | grep rend
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
>     GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> tachikoma ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

lspci -v mi da questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 041e (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> 
> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 041e
> 
> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46
> ...

 

 Spero di aver messo tutto  :Smile: 

Grazie mille, ciaociao

Ivan

----------

## pierino_89

Manca la cosa più importante, ovvero l'output del gioco   :Razz: 

Lancialo da terminale, sicuramente ti uscirà qualche errore.

A naso, dato che hai un problema con scheda intel, potrebbe essere la mancanza di media-libs/libtxc_dxtn.

----------

## ivanbag

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Manca la cosa più importante, ovvero l'output del gioco  
> 
> Lancialo da terminale, sicuramente ti uscirà qualche errore.
> 
> A naso, dato che hai un problema con scheda intel, potrebbe essere la mancanza di media-libs/libtxc_dxtn.

 

Vero, non ho messo l'output del gioco. Fino a domani difficilmente potrò provare perchè sono lontano dall'ufficio. Proverò e vedremo.

Intanto grazie, se altri hanno idee scrivano pure ^^

Buon venerdì! Ciaociao

----------

## ivanbag

Effettivamente il problema era la mancanza di:

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/libtxc_dxtn

 

L'output del gioco, avviato da shell, non diceva nulla. Ho comunque provato l'emerge della libreria e mi ha risolto il problema.

Grazie mille, buona domenica!

Ciaociao

Ivan

----------

